# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  jandro es teleco!

## Ella

bueno, otro mago mas que entra a mi lista de "posibles"

http://prensa.upv.es/dir/prensa/recu...05144317a20423

http://prensa.upv.es/dir/prensa/recu...05144317a20423

 ....ya que me van todos los ingenieros, manolo talman y miguel ajo ya estan en ella, conoceis a alguno mas??

----------


## Mr.Korben

Ome.....yo el año pasado estube haciendo Ingenieria Informatica.....pero este año estoy haciendo la Licenciatura de Quimicas....si te valgo yo   :Oops:   jaja

----------


## Azran

En lo de Ingeniero casi que si pero en lo de mago... va a ser que no.  :P

----------


## Ella

> En lo de Ingeniero casi que si pero en lo de mago... va a ser que no.  :P


 :shock:  :shock: 
eres un respetable y morenote ing :Confused: ??, otro que entra a mi lista...quien mas!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo de "joven" quería ser médico forense, pero 9 años de carrera y 15 de paro no me "atarían" mucho.

Así que pensé en hacer Exactas, con sus integrales triples, derivadas n-esímas, las matrices y los fractales. Pero ... ¿Salidas laborales?

Así que me decanté por la física, pero pensándolo bien, ¿Para que 5 años de carrera, para acabar siendo profesor de niños?

Hice la sele, todo correcto.

Y empecé Ingeniería Química, divertido, con alguna buena salida (Petroquímicas - Farmacéuticas), te convalidan 4 cursos de Ingeniería Industrial, y tirando. Pero ya me he "cansado" (sobre todo de algún profe, y de fórmulas empíricas sin sentido que se sacó algún borracho inglés de la manga en el siglo XIX...). 

Así que me he pasado a la Licenciatura Química, más ordenado, más exacto, y mucho más romántico.

Cuando acabe estoy pensando en estudiar a distancia filosofía (o cuando la bajen a 3 años), pero ya se verá…. Primero he de terminar la Licenciatura Química.

Si total, lo que sea mientras no sea trabajar .... y yo que pensaba que me mentían cuando me decían que la Uni serian los mejores años de mi vida. ¡¡Cuanta razón que tienen!!

----------


## nevulo

Estais de coña!!!No me puedo creer que todos los que salimos rebotados de ingenieria acabemos en quimicas!!!!!
Jajajaja, esq segun estaba leyendo los dos posts estaba viendo mi vida retratada!!!!
Yo hice un año de industriales en madrid, me dieron pal pelo(colegio mayor, fiestas.....mnnnn fiestas...ocio, mucho ocio...y que soy vago de cojones)y me pase a la tecnica que me convalidabas lo poko q habia aprovado.....que decir que las fiestas seguian ahi....vamos, que me fui a hacer quimicas(hice el primer año en granada)y ahora estoy en salamanca, el año q viene mitad 3º y mitad 4º.
En fin....futuros estudiantes....si no teneis muchas ganas de estudiar....si os meteis en ingenieria....ya sabeis donde acabareis...en QUIMICAS!!!!
Un saludo a todos los quimicos!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, yo empecé directamente por químicas, lo de forense, matemático y físico eran solo ideas ...

Tamariz y Green son físicos, (bueno, Tamariz se quedó en 4º, en realidad es director de cine).

----------


## miguelajo

Je,je Yo soy Teleco!...
Pero no le llego a Jandro ni a la punta del Zapato.
Magos-informáticos hay muchos...
Pero magos-telecos somos una especie protegida.. :D 
PD: Nunca usaría nada electronico para mis números de magia, per experiencia propia se que estas cosas fallan. :evil: 
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Sin ir mas lejos, Alex Elmsley era programador... osea que fijaros si se remonta tiempo atrás la relación amor-odio magia-informatica!!! 

Un abrazo.

----------


## BusyMan

Joder miguelajo... aplícate macho... que una cosa es que te falle un kabuki y otra que te falle uno de tus misiles :D

----------


## Ella

uy,uy,busy y yago tambien van para informaticos!!!   :Wink:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo tengo entendido que Alex Emsley no era programador. Era Ingeniero Informático Superior.

No confundamos a programadores, analistas, ingenierios técnicos e ingenieros superiores.

Emsley era Ingeniero  :Wink:  , o eso tengo entendido.

----------


## Ella

> Yo tengo entendido que Alex Emsley no era programador. Era Ingeniero Informático Superior.
> 
> No confundamos a programadores, analistas, ingenierios técnicos e ingenieros superiores.
> 
> Emsley era Ingeniero  , o eso tengo entendido.


tu tb vas para informatico,no?otro pal bote!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo estudio administración de sistemas informáticos. Veo que eso no es suficiente para ti, eres insaciable   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MrKhaki

No es por aguaros la fiesta, pero en el mundo hay más cosas que cartas y ordenadores......






.




.




.



.

hay impresoras, ratones, pda's, moviles
pañuelos, cuerdas, monedas, papel, aros de metal
(por suerte para todos!!!)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Yo tengo entendido que Alex Emsley no era programador. Era Ingeniero Informático Superior.
> 
> No confundamos a programadores, analistas, ingenierios técnicos e ingenieros superiores.
> 
> Emsley era Ingeniero  , o eso tengo entendido.


¿Que diferencia ves? 

Lo digo porque llevo trabajando en informatica de consultoría 6 años, y francamente no encuentro la diferencia.

Una cosa es la formación y otra la función que desempeñe posteriormente en los proyectos.

Te aseguro que en la informatica, el ser ingeniero o no, da exactamente igual en el 90% de los casos.

Tengo compañeros que programan en Java, siendo Biologos, Telecos, Informaticos, e incluso uno que ha estudiado Historia.

En cuanto a Alex Elmsley:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Elmsley

Un abrazo.

PD: Markos, para una vez que puedo discutirte algo, dame el gustazo.   :Lol:

----------


## venator

Me habéis tocado la fibra.

Yo estoy en 3º de Informática Técnica de Gestión (con visos de continuar en la superior) y creo que existe muchisima diferencia entre un programador y un ingeniero, no me gusta parecer clasista pero creo que hay una gran distancia.
Si bien es verdad que (sobre todo en los primeros años) el trabajo de "pica-código" lo vamos a hacer todos, seas ingeniero, de un módulo o de un curso por fascículos; también es cierto que en unos cuantos años (si no se es muy zoquete) un ingeniero alcanzará puestos mucho mucho más altos que cualquier otro. Y esto es por 2 razones: 1ª por que en este pais hay un sindrome de "titulitis" tremendo (hay que tener el papelito o nada, pese a quien pese)). Y 2º por que un Ingeneriero no sabe solo de programación, o administración de sistemas, si no que se ha tenido que comer asignaturas como "Gestión Empresarial", "Ingenieria del Software", "Sistema Económico", etc...  y esto, quieras o no, te da una visión mucho más profunda de lo que es una empresa, de como se debe realizar un proyecto o de como trabajar en equipo.
Todas esas cosas que los empresarios valoran a la hora de elegir un responsable.
No digo que si no eres ingeniero no estes preparado, pero creo que se nota mucho cuando alguien ha tenido que comerse todo eso, en comparaciòn con el que esta año y medio y ya.
También es cierto que através de la experiencia laboral se adquieren conocimientos que no se enseñan en ningún lado, pero la preparación de un ingeniero es bastante más elevada.

Por favor, no menospreciemos a las personas solo por el puesto que desempeñen. Por mucho que halla biólogos, historiadores o físicos programando no quiere decir que cualquiera valga para ello (como me ha parecido que da a entender Miguel Díaz). De hecho ese es uno de los males de la Informática. 
Vosotros os imaginais que un proyecto de obra lo pudiera firmar cualquiera? que no necesitara la firma de un arquitecto en condiciones? La mitad de las casas se caerían. Pues en la informática cualquiera puede firmar un proyecto, y claro a si nos va. 
Por favor, un poquito de respeto, que somos muchos los que estamos put...dos durante muchos años y os aseguro que no es por gusto.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Miguel, siento el Off-topic, pero te equivocas en las dos cosas  :D .

Primero: Los datos de la wikipedia son "incompletos". Como tu bien dices, el trabajo de programador, pica-código, lo hace cualquiera, y como tal, en todo el mundo no existe la diferencia entre Ingeniero Informático y Programador.

Sin embargo Alex Emsley era INGENIERIO INFORMATICO, que es muy diferente de programador. Esto te lo puedo asegurar, ya buscaré en qué libros (por cierto, al hablar de Alex Emsley o de cualquier mago, busca en libros, no en enciclopedias digitales... por favor... con la de "noobie" en magia que hay, poco rigor podrás encontrar).

Sobre la diferencia: en el 90% los 2 primeros años no existe diferencia, más adelante la hay, y mucha.

Y no es como dice venator por la "titulitis", que también. Sino porque un ingeniero informático acaba trabajando sin tocar una máquina. Está preparado para el desarrollo de software a gran escala, el análisis de requisitos, y toma de decisiones desde el punto de vista empresarial.

Eso no lo hacen los pica-códigos.

Es más, te voy a dar un punto bastante más jodido: ningún programa desarollado por ninguno de los mejores programadores titulados españoles llega a la eficiencia de un programa hecho por uno de los peores titulados en ingeniería informática.

Y eso es porque en nuestra carrera no se estudia la programación, sino la algoritmia, independientemente del lenguaje. Y eso, en ningún módulo a día de hoy se estudia tan en profundidad como en nuestra carrera (¿verdad Venator? Qué jodido eh!).

Así que por favor, que en tu empresa se desempeñen esos trabajos, y estén mezclados ingenierios, programadores y otros, no quiere decir que sea el modelo de empresa, o que sea lo normal en una empresa. Es más, mis conocidos "magos" que son ingenierios (te hablo de gente del círculo mágico de aquí) trabajan en consultoría, analisis de programas, optimización de aplicaciones, desarrolladores de software, mantenimiento (hay mucha empresa "especializada") y te puedo asegurar que me he "acercado" muchísimo a ese mundo y siempre encuentro lo mismo: lo que dice Venator, ingenierios que empiezan con contrato en prácticas picando código y al año o año y medio están haciendo de analistas, coordinadores, etc, etc, etc...

El programador titulado (a menos que la empresa quiera jugársela con él y quiera ahorrarse unas perras) no llega al analista...

Y ya no hablemos a los assistant manager, o consultor... a eso ni se asoma.

Un abrazo! 

Y Miguel, SIEMPRE me puedes discutir lo que quieras coñe! es un gustazo dialogar sin discusiones :P

----------


## Manolo Talman

Que curioso... ¿os habeis fijado la cantidad de magos informaticos/telecos que hay? 
Un % altisimo con ingenierias... ¿sera un gen especial que hace mezclar la magia y la informatica? 

Fdo. otro ing informatico  :Wink1:

----------


## Raicon

veo que casi todos aqui sois de numeros...
A mi nunca se me han dado bien las mates asi que estoy estudiando bachiller de humanidades...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si al final tendremos que cambiar la frase ....

El que vale, ¡vale! Y el que no pa' ......   :Wink:  

¡Venga, una pequeñita broma, no os lo toméis a mal!

----------


## goberness

Pues yo a diferencia de la mayoria del foro estudio Económicas en la UAM...no es una ingeniería ni mucho menos, pero salidas tengo todas y más...algo tiene que tener jejeje

Mi hermano es Físico Teórico y pasa de la magia, por si queríais un dato

----------


## Ella

> Pues yo a diferencia de la mayoria del foro estudio Económicas en la UAM...no es una ingeniería ni mucho menos, pero salidas tengo todas y más...algo tiene que tener jejeje
> 
> Mi hermano es Físico Teórico y pasa de la magia, por si queríais un dato



mmm, te estas ofrenciendo abiertamente....veo que estas necesitado, jaja (soy mala :evil: ), yo tb estoy en la uam, pero mi facul esta en madrid   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Que curioso... ¿os habeis fijado la cantidad de magos informaticos/telecos que hay? 
> Un % altisimo con ingenierias... ¿sera un gen especial que hace mezclar la magia y la informatica? 
> 
> Fdo. otro ing informatico


yo diria frikismo...  :Lol:  y bueno, que casi todos los chicos estudiais ing!!!

----------


## ignoto

Yo, para variar, doy la nota discordante.

No solo no tengo estudios sino que ni siquiera tengo cerebro suficiente como para que eso me preocupe.
Es lo bueno de los ignorantes, vivimos felices sumidos en nuestras cortas luces.
 :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Un igno-rante con más de 2000 libros leídos. ¿O ya son 3000? ¿o 4000?

----------


## Mr Poza

Eso que Fernando va para ingeniero...

Yo estudio en la UAM asi que goberness a ver si algun dia quedamos por alli, estoy en Fisica (como tu hermano)


Ya que esta asi el tema pongo un chiste que viene al pelo.-

   ¿Que le dice uno de ciencias a uno de letras?

          ¿Me das una hamburguesa con queso?  :Smile1: 

Por cierto, suerte en los examenes!!!

----------


## MrKhaki

Pues para sorpresa de muchos... yo NO soy de ciencas, aunque mi forma de pensar sea muy "numérica" :D... Por cierto, Mr Poza, de hamburguesasss... pues creo que no he puesto una en mi vida :p

----------


## Mr Poza

Mr Khaki no te lo tomes a mal hombre, son chistecitos de esos que también se cuentan para meterles puyas a un determinado colectivo, como tambein se cuentan entre físicos, ingenieros y matematicos, o los tipicos de un inglés, un francés y un español, o los del madrid y e barsa.

----------


## miguelajo

No se porque discutis..Ingeniero de Teleco es lo mejor y lo más dificil y el resto estais ahí porque no os dió la nota... :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si es lo mejor, ¿Por qué Jando optó por la magia?   :Wink:  

¿Lo más dificil? .... Aprobaria antes Telecos que filologia griega, latina o china ... :P

Suerte que no has dicho "lo más importante" ... esos que creen que su profesión es la más importante ...  :evil: . Igual que los profes .. "Mi asignatura es la más importante ...".

El primer día de clase de una asignatura de Ingenieria Química, el profe nos dio a entender que los ingenieros químicos habían "creado" el mundo, y que lo salvaban cada día. Otro motivo para pasarse a licenciatura.

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy un hombre con CLASE.
*C*asi *L*icenciado *A*utonómico en *S*eñoras *E*stupendas.

----------


## shark

que gran invento las señoras estupendas...  8)

----------


## Chogory

Pos yo también soy ingeniero!!!  :Lol:  

Ingeniero Técnico Superior en elaboración de pasteles, bollos, bombones y demás cosas dulces. 8)  8) 

Aunque llevo años ejerciendo otra ingeniería.... también soy Ingeniero en Actividades al Aire Libre y de Aventura. :shock: 

Cuando encuentre la titulación, diplomas enmarcados y demás movidas....... os demuestro que soy ingeniero, en serio, no es mentira aunque pueda parecerlo!!! Je, je, je  :roll:  :mrgreen: 

Pá que veáis que no todas los ingenierías son de chaqueta y corbata :D

Un saludo,


Chogory

----------


## Ella

> No se porque discutis..Ingeniero de Teleco es lo mejor y lo más dificil y el resto estais ahí porque no os dió la nota... :D


la mas dificil no es ing. aeronautica?pedro duke lo es....y todos mis novios hasta el momento lo han sido   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Pos yo también soy ingeniero!!!  
> 
> Ingeniero Técnico Superior en elaboración de pasteles, bollos, bombones y demás cosas dulces. 8)  8)



dame crema con la manga...baby 8-)

----------


## nevulo

> No se porque discutis..Ingeniero de Teleco es lo mejor y lo más dificil y el resto estais ahí porque no os dió la nota... :D


Hmmm....no te crees todo lo q escribes, verdad :Confused: 




> El primer día de clase de una asignatura de Ingenieria Química, el profe nos dio a entender que los ingenieros químicos habían "creado" el mundo, y que lo salvaban cada día. Otro motivo para pasarse a licenciatura.


Tu profesor de IQ no será el mismo q el mio...!! :Confused: Se teletransportan :Confused: sospechoso q todos digan las mismas mamonadas....lo q hay q aguantar!!!

----------


## Chogory

> dame crema con la manga...baby 8-)



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Porque no soy mal pensado :evil:  (que no lo soy  :Oops:  ), pero, por un momento, pensé que me había equivocado de foro y había entrado en el de "todopito.com" Je, je, je  :Lol: 

Un saludo,


Chogory

P.D.: Ella, por curiosidad........ ¿qué crema te gusta más, la pastelera de vainilla o la de chocolate? Es para saber cuál ir haciendo!!!! :D

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pues respondiendo a las diferentes opiniones vertidas en el tema:

Lo malo de este pais en lo referente a la informatica, es que se menosprecia al programador, no ya por la función que desempeña (muy honrosa e imprescindible) sino por la poca responsabilidad (supuestamente) que su tarea tiene asociada.

En este pais, no hay programadores de la leche que ganen 10 millones. Si quieres 10 millones, tienes que gestionar, y eso es un error.

Hay gente muy capacitada para gestionar, sin titulación universitaria. Y por otro lado hay un montón de gente que tiene titulación universitaria, y NO SABE GESTIONAR.

Por tanto amigos mios, separando el papel que desempeñe una persona, de los estudios de que disponga, ratifico lo ya comentado anteriormente:

ELMSLEY ERA PROGRAMADOR (que no quiere decir becario con granos con 300 € de sueldo y analfabeto)

Un saludo.

----------


## Azran

> Que curioso... ¿os habeis fijado la cantidad de magos informaticos/telecos que hay? 
> Un % altisimo con ingenierias... ¿sera un gen especial que hace mezclar la magia y la informatica? 
> 
> Fdo. otro ing informatico


Es que para ser informático tienes que creer en la mágia porque hay veces que delante de la pantalla mirando el codigo linea por linea aun no te puedes explicar el porqué ocurre lo que ocurre.

----------


## KlinKlan

Lo más difícil para mi no es ser teleco o aeronáutico. Lo más difícil es trabajar y dedicarte a lo que te apasiona. Creo que no se trata de ser el más listo, sino el más feliz...

----------


## nano

> Lo malo de este pais en lo referente a la informatica, es que se menosprecia al programador, no ya por la función que desempeña (muy honrosa e imprescindible) sino por la poca responsabilidad (supuestamente) que su tarea tiene asociada.


Totalmente de acuerdo... hara no mucho tiempo lei un blog de un informatico sobre los programadores y habia una parte que comentaba... "Un mes para hacer un mapa de españa...voy todo feliz a eseñarselo a mi padre despues de tanto trabajo... y encima me salta que es muy cutre y si no le podia haberle puesto por lo menos los rios..." La verdad que me pude reir bastante leyendo el blog, pero dice una verdad como un templo... el trabajo de un informatico nunca esta valorado...




> Hay gente muy capacitada para gestionar, sin titulación universitaria. Y por otro lado hay un montón de gente que tiene titulación universitaria, y NO SABE GESTIONAR.


Tambien de acuerdo... es muy importante que la persona que este haciendo su trabajo le guste... si te gusta algo vengas de donde vengas... vas a poner todo tu empeño en hacer las cosas bien, mientras que si no te importa nada... vas a hacer lo minimo. Ya sea en ciencias, letras o lo que le venga a cada uno...





> Tu profesor de IQ no será el mismo q el mio...!!Se teletransportansospechoso q todos digan las mismas mamonadas....lo q hay q aguantar!!!


No es eso solo... este mundo esta lleno de prepotentes... lo que no me explico porque siempre se tienen que reunir todos en el mismo sitio... las universidades... sera eso de la titulitis... que se sube a la cabeza ( y sobre todo cuando se doctoran... )






> No se porque discutis..Ingeniero de Teleco es lo mejor y lo más dificil y el resto estais ahí porque no os dió la nota...


Creo que debo de discrepar en esto... yo estudio ingenieria de telecomunicaciones ( la tecnica de telematica ) y realmente conociendo a la gente de otras carreras ( mi universidad es politecnica ) puedo llegar a la conclusion... que NINGUNA CARRERA DE INGENIERIA ES FACIL... de ahi ya a los "pikes" entre unos y otros por hacerse el mas importante...

Un salduo a tod@s!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No conozco bién a miguelajo ... pero estoy seguro que su post iba en coña.

----------


## Ella

este es mi post"!!, yo solo quiero la lista de ing que hay en el foro... :twisted: 

 :roll:

----------


## nano

3_de_diamantes hombre... un post tan corto y asi... por supuesto que iria de coña ( o eso espero jajaj ) pero bueno.... nunca viene de mal ponerlo por si acaso a alguien se le sube a la cabeza jejeje :P:P:P

Ella: yo soy un proyecto de teleco , te vale asi? :P

Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡Ingeniero de Posturas!

----------


## Ella

> Ella: yo soy un proyecto de teleco , te vale asi? :P
> 
> Un saludo.


sisisisisisis...bueno, si no vistes en plan scooby doo, que los telecos sois....telecos...

----------


## nevulo

Asi q el pretendiente no solo tiene q ser ingeniero sino q tiene q ir hecho un pincel......parecia facil......

----------


## nano

yo de ti nevulo media mas las palabras si no quieres salir mal parado... :roll:
  8)  8)  8)

----------


## nevulo

Tengo por aki un metro de scooby-doo.....asik las mediré bien de aki en adelante...:P

----------


## nevulo

X cierto q esto es una coña entre nano y yo a ver si vais a pensar q va en serio.... :P

----------


## venator

Quiero dejar claro que no menosprecio en ningún momento la labor del programador, es un trabajo imprescindible y absolutamente respetable.
Lo que digo es que son trabajos diferentes, igual que lo son los albañiles y los arquitectos. Un albañil saber poner ladrillos (y muchas otras cosas) y un arquitecto sabe hacer calcular las estructuras, diseñar los planos, etc... Un albañil no se va a poner a hacer planos, igual que un arquitecto no se va a poner ladrillos. Y uno no es mejor  ni peor que otro, simplemente son diferentes.

En el caso de la informática un programador pone los ladrillos, y un ingeniero le dice como y donde tiene que ponerlos (como el arquitecto). Que luego hay programadores que acaban sabiendo mucho de análisis y diseño, perfecto. Es normal después de años trabajando, pero no es su trabajo en realidad. En el momento que un programador diseñe será diseñador, y si analiza será analista, y punto (me da igual lo que halla estudiado).

La diferencia es que un ingeniero sabe analizar, diseñar, implementar, hacer pruebas y documentar (las 5 partes del ciclo software), y un programador solo sabe la parte de implementación, el resto lo tendrá que aprender por su cuenta si quiere.

Un ingeniero nunca será solo programador (a menos que sea un inutil), y un programador tendrá que esforzarse en ser ingeniero.

PD: Ella yo soy casi ingeniero, ¡quiero un hueco en tu lista! :P

----------


## miguelajo

De coña?...
Acaso no lo pensais? No os planteasteis todo el mundo ser teleco y al ver vuestra nota lo desestimasteis?...
Joe yo creía que si...

 :D 
Las bromas con prospecto no me gustan pero para el que no me conozca diré que es con sarcasmo.
Nadie es mejor ni es peor. No entiendo que gente que estudia una titulación se crea superior a otra. Es que los de Aeronautica piensan que son superiores al resto..vamos que nos tratan como si fueramos de letras....
...
...
...
Que me parto..ja,ja es buenísimo no?...
Bueno vale ya paro...
Creo que en general en el mundo de la informatica hay mucho intrusismo, más que en el de la magia. Trabajo en una empresa de Ingeniería y se de lo que hablo...
Pero vamos...que ser teleco...je,je
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## eidanyoson

¿los telecos no eran los muñecos esos que salían en la tele?

 Si los de Peggy, Gonzo....








   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## shark

telecos telecos, donde este una buena stripper  8)

----------


## Felipe

> Lo más difícil para mi no es ser teleco o aeronáutico. Lo más difícil es trabajar y dedicarte a lo que te apasiona. Creo que no se trata de ser el más listo, sino el más feliz...


El mejor post de todos.

Y el segundo, el de la stripper.

----------


## Némesis

¿Algún periodista en la sala?

----------


## zarkov

Telecos, aeronaúticos...

Los primeros, responsables de no tener cobertura en el móvil y los segundos de que no sepas cuánto tiempo vas a estar en el aeropuerto   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Sin embargo, los pasteleros son los responsables de disfrutar un buen hojaldre, un bizcocho de manzana...  :P  :P Eso sí que es importante. Ojo, de la manga yo no hablo. De momento no me llaman por ese sitio.

----------


## KlinKlan

> Iniciado por KlinKlan
> 
> Lo más difícil para mi no es ser teleco o aeronáutico. Lo más difícil es trabajar y dedicarte a lo que te apasiona. Creo que no se trata de ser el más listo, sino el más feliz...
> 
> 
> El mejor post de todos.
> 
> Y el segundo, el de la stripper.


vaya, gracias. No suelo opinar en estos hilos porque no me gusta frivolizar en estos temas, y menos en un foro, pero bueno me salió. Y prefiero no seguir hablando porque me pongo malo..., yo soy teleco también, y me apasiona el mundo de las telecomunicaciones especialmente lo relacionado con tratamiento de señal, digo "y" porque la carrera (y casi todas las demás, sean de lo que sean) sirve para todo menos para apasionar a nadie. Aquí lo importante es aprobar todas las asignaturas lo más rápidamente posible y ganar ¿mucha pasta?. El mundo está al revés amigos. Pero a mi personalmente no me van a hacer ir cabeza abajo.

----------


## Némesis

> digo "y" porque la carrera (y casi todas las demás, sean de lo que sean) sirve para todo menos para apasionar a nadie. Aquí lo importante es aprobar todas las asignaturas lo más rápidamente posible y ganar ¿mucha pasta?. El mundo está al revés amigos.


Sabias palabras, amigo, sí señor.

----------


## Raicon

> ¿Algún periodista en la sala?


Periodista, periodista, no. Colaboro en una radio local haciendo varios programas y como tecnico de sonido. Pero me gustaria serlo, voy en camino.

----------


## DaniOrama

En lo que refiere a la info que quiere Ella, yo tb soy ingeniero, bueno, en realidad soy "biingeniero técnico" en informática de sistemas (a distancia por la UNED, que manda huevos sin apuntes ni nada) e industrial en  mecánica y ahora me estoy sacando la superior en producción industrial y en automática, y no hace falta que os diga que estoy ya hasta los wevos............ :P

En contra del titulismo incontrolable español, que como veis a mi me alcanzó de lleno, tras un año y medio en Alemania y adentrarme en innumerables sitios que tal vez no fueron una buena idea, tras pisar el otro lado de la vida, la vida nocturna y del vicio, con mis amigos Drags, el grupo de malabaristas de fuego, con los cubanos gigolos y demás gente que habiendo menores mejor no hablar  :Wink:  cada día me arrepiento más de haberme pasado esos años de mi vida puteado con los libros... aprendí infinitamente más hackeando ordenadores que en toda la carrera de informatica, y más en el taller de la universidad que arriba con los profesores (y eso que mis padres son además profes de Uni)... El gran problema de España es la sobrevaloración de los títulos, cosa que por ejemplo en Suecia no pasa, encontrandote algo más normal en cuestión de diferencias de salarios y estilo de vida...

Luego con respecto a lo que alguien comentó sobre el blog de un informático, decir que el que escribió el blog es simplemente alguien al que no le gusta su trabajo, si leeis entero el blog no es más que una historia más de alguien que se encuentra en la mitad de su vida haciendo algo que no le gusta y que no imaginaba para nada así... y eso, pasa en la informática y en casi todas las profesiones, y se llama frustración...

Mi consejo es que huyais del borreguismo de estudiar por que sí, de la falta de iniciativa, tomaros un año solo para vivir por el mundo, conoced estilos de vida diferentes, y cuando tengais más o menos claro que quereis de la vida, id a por ello con todas vuestras ganas y sed los dueños de vuestro propio destino...

Moraleja: no importa que hagas en esta vida, siempre serás la persona más afortunada del mundo si vives de algo que te apasiona y haces felices a los demás rodeado de la gente que quieres... como decía mi amigo Cubano Rafael: "oye chico, a ver si espabilas y te haces gigolo también"... viva Ozores, viva Pajares y viva la cultura del braguetazo... :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Venga, vale: Soy consultor informático y he sido periodista durante 20 años (En radio)

Ahora me dedico al chiste (es decir, uso chistera)

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues Daniorama estoy de acuerdo en "casi" todo contigo.

 El casi es que no creo que te guste ser gigolo y tener que "estar" con una mujer de 69 años más pasada que todo...
 A los cubanos eso no les importa (si no mira Marujita Diaz y compañía) pero yo soy más escrupuloso con las cosas de comer  

 Además, con tu cuerpo serrano tamcpoo es que...  8)

----------


## Némesis

> Venga, vale: Soy consultor informático y he sido periodista durante 20 años (En radio)
> 
> Ahora me dedico al chiste (es decir, uso chistera)


Así me gusta, irlandés!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Yo he trabajado en radio 2 años y ahora estoy haciendo mis pinitos en un periódico. Es "u que yá"

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...coñe, yo también soy ingeniero en informatica. Ahora empiezo a entender como es que los sueldos están por los suelos... si todo el mundo o es teleco o informatico!!!
...habra que perfeccionarse como mago e intentar otra salida...

----------


## MJJMarkos

Internet... + foro + magia = Informático.

Si te vas al colegio de abogados encontrarás abogados.

Si te vas al colegio médico encontrarás médicos.

No tenemos un colegio que nos represente, pero en la red qué vas a encontrar? Informáticos.

----------


## KlinKlan

> huyais del borreguismo de estudiar por que sí, *de la falta de iniciativa...*
> 
> .... y sed los dueños de vuestro propio destino...



Ole.

----------


## Jmac

Que no se nos olvide, tambien se encuentran muuuchos " desinformaticos "

----------


## nachopz

Arquitectos por aqui?  :-(

----------


## zarkov

Yo soy arquitecto de información por si vale.

----------


## esparza

Madre mia, todos informaticos!!!
al habla un musico (vamos, uno que da la nota)
Alguien del rango?

----------


## Patito

> ...cosa que por ejemplo en Suecia no pasa, encontrandote algo más normal en cuestión de diferencias de salarios y estilo de vida...


Ya, pero es que Suecia es un país civilizado...




> ...No tenemos un colegio que nos represente, pero en la red qué vas a encontrar? Informáticos.


Hale, pues yo voy a dar la nota: gracias a nosotros tenéis todos puertas, cocinas, armarios, suelos de madera, grandes ilusiones... Yo soy carpintero. 


MiguelAjo, los de teleco no sabéis ni clavar un clavo! (Toma!!!! :mrgreen: )

Saluditos!!

----------


## Maverick

Pues yo hasta ahora -hasta hace 5 días- trabajaba en televisión. No de periodista, de técnico -realizador-. Pero me he marchado.
También trabajé de músico -de verbenero-. Todos tenemos un pasado...

Y no tengo ni idea de que viene ahora. Y tampoco me preocupa demasiado. Me gusta picotear.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hale, pues yo voy a dar la nota: gracias a nosotros tenéis todos puertas, cocinas, armarios, suelos de madera, grandes ilusiones... Yo soy carpintero.


Chico, por la foto de tu avatar pensaba que serías primer bailarín del bolshoi....

Aunque, más bien, tienes pinta de estibador de muelles, camionero, portero de discoteca...

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy matón de la mafia.

----------


## Némesis

Sí sí... ¡Seguro! Con la nueva foto que hay en el Cambalache eso no cuela...

----------


## Ella

> Yo soy matón de la mafia.


dispongo de una foto de ignoto donde sale riendose...y no tiene cara de maton, es guapo y todo...  :Lol:

----------


## shark

pues yo soy diletante (tooomaaaa) 8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

diletante. 
 (Del it. dilettante, que se deleita). 

 1. adj. Conocedor o aficionado a las artes, especialmente a la música. 

 2. adj. Que cultiva algún campo del saber, o se interesa por él, como aficionado y no como profesional.

(Antes de que a alguno le dé por preguntar)

----------


## zarkov

Yo en mis ratos libres soy dilatante, con no mucho éxito.

----------


## Patito

> Chico, por la foto de tu avatar pensaba que serías primer bailarín del bolshoi....
> 
> Aunque, más bien, tienes pinta de estibador de muelles, camionero, portero de discoteca...


Pero si soy pequeñito! No levanto tres palmos del suelo!!! Y suelo pasar desapercibido!!!

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy mamporrero de rinocerontes.

Patito es depilador de truchas.

----------


## Patito

> Yo soy mamporrero de rinocerontes.
> 
> Patito es depilador de truchas.


Y no te olvides que tengo mucha experiencia como sexador de gamusinos...

----------


## Jmac

Gamusinos..., esos que se pillan con un saco, pero tiene que ser de noche.

Yo me apunto cuando vayais a cazar gamusinos. Eso si !! Tiene que venir el sexador ¡¡ y asi repartimos, ambos dos sexos.

Editado:

Yo por si acaso, me quedo con las hembras, y ademas con las que sobren

----------

